# Resources on church history from 500 AD to the reformation



## Bern (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi guys,

Jon 3 16's post about the lack of reformed doctrine in the early church fathers made me think of this...

I've read some of the early church fathers, and I've read some of the writings from Luther to the Puritans and onwards, but there is a large gap in my knowledge of church history between the early fathers and the reformation. It always seems to me that this was a very dark period in church history where few true Christians existed, but I'm probably wrong about that. It seems that everyone was Roman Catholic (or something similar). If anyone can shed any light on this period or suggest any resources that would be great.


----------



## Jon 316 (Jul 2, 2010)

Story of the Church - Christian Church History


----------



## CharlieJ (Jul 2, 2010)

Here is an extensive bibliography divided by subject matter: Bibliographies for the Study of Medieval Christianity


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jul 2, 2010)

Jaroslav Pelikan's books on the subject are the best In my humble opinion. 

Growth of Medieval Theology: 600-1300

The Spirit of Eastern Christendom: 600-1700


----------



## earl40 (Jul 2, 2010)

Just think if you were alive before Luther, chances were we would have been RC.

BTW been there done that.


----------



## rbcbob (Jul 2, 2010)

Leonard Verduin, in his THE REFORMERS AND THEIR STEP CHILDREN, documents the history of the Constantinian form of the Church from the 4th through the 18th century.


----------

